# We have a second launch



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Our second planter box goose has launched this morning, we were worried the eggs might not fire because of the late snowstorms but we got ignition on 6 motors last night - we haven't cleared the tower yet but we're on our way. I'll try to get some more pics when we are up and on our way to the creek. Ain't life just grand though?

NAB 

Look at that little eyeball!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, you have the best fun. I didn't realize that more than one goose raised at your place. That is a wonderful picture. You caught that baby at just the right moment.

Nab, thank you so very much for sharing these wonderful events with us. You can't know how much I enjoy them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoa! That is a wonderful photo, Nab. Maybe we should add another category to the picture competition  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that is a wonderful idea!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Too sweet, Peek-a-boo!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, I, too, did not realize that you had ANOTHER goose w/babies, either!

That is one SUPER picture...a GREAT candidate for the "baby picture" contest category!!

We will CERTAINLY look forward to updates and pics with this goose and her little ones!!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!     

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nabisho said:


> Ain't life just grand though?


Just OVER THE TOP grand  , and pricless pics..once again.

Thank you for always sharing!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Nab - I _always_ enjoy your posts......

Linda


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*One of these fellows is eally smart*

I haven't been able to get all six of them yet because one of them is really smart, the minute he hears the door open he ducks under Mom's wing. There's one in every family I guess.

NAB


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like Mom is scolding the paparazzi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Looks like Mom is scolding the paparazzi


Sure does!

Another award winning picture, Nab!  

That is soooo funny about the shy one! H/she probably stays the CLOSEST to mom's wing to duck (goose?) for cover at a second's notice! Definitely not one for the "spotlight."  

Your pictures are just absolutely heartwarming and endearing! Thanks for making a brighter day!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, how far do they have to "tumble" from their nest when they're ready for the walk? Absolutely adorable.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It's about 2.5 to 3 ft. to the pavement*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Nab, how far do they have to "tumble" from their nest when they're ready for the walk? Absolutely adorable.



Our boss has the security guys put out a pad around where they will drop off the ledge at so they all will make it to the ground safely. So far in the 5 years I been here we haven't lost a soul in the initial exodus.

NAB


----------

